# Slingshot Safety



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Heya all,

I bought a nice pair of yellow tint glasses from a hardware shop the other day, so I don't have to wear those ridiculous dust-goggles I've been wearing.

Annnyway, I was shooting today, and like a derp, I pulled back on the slingshot facing the wrong way, and pulled both bands out and was double slapped in the face! Caught me in the lower lip.

This experience was a painful, and extremely funny one but it got me thinking if I wasn't wearing glasses, how easily it could have been much worse. If the bands came off in a funny way and jerked the sling around there's a fair possibility it could have been an eye-slap.

After copping a BB to my slingshot holding hand, I've worn a BMX glove since then.

Has anyone here sustained an eye injury due to slingshot shooting? Near misses?


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

yes, single band snapping at the fork can result in slingshot in the face incident

fork hits can come back at you, etc

i am blind in the right eye because my badminton coach hit me square in the eye, although not slingshot related, point is you won't know what's coming until it does

This forum does promote safety rather well, but young ones still don't like to wear eye protection (luke you better do it...)

see http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12971-high-level-slingshot-safety-best-practices/ and comply to all requirements before you shoot


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I was shooting .25 cal steel, using a concrete wall as my ultimate backstop. I missed the catchbox and hit the wall. The ball came back and hit me in the left lens of my shooting glasses.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Safety, in particular eye protection is a must in my opinion, and it's good to bring it up from time to time in thread's like this.
I always wear glasses and have always said to my Son, "don't trust my banding job, so bring yours along as well." As of
yet, we haven't had much worse that a few fork hits, as well as a few snaps on the hand in the beginning, but at least when
your prepared you should be able to enjoy it more knowing.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Heya all,
> 
> I bought a nice pair of yellow tint glasses from a hardware shop the other day, so I don't have to wear those ridiculous dust-goggles I've been wearing.
> 
> ...


eye have! the day eye shot my thumb with my luck rings eye could not get the fear of another hit out of my mind









most people really dont check their safety equipment, and certain color lens's have effects on the vision, the "yellow" sometimes obscure plain vision so the nerp might have been that some aspects of your vision are affected by the colored safety glass. yellow gives me a headache. and most people who wear safety glasses on a regular basis never look at their glasses, after wearing for a while you will see pitting, that does not happen from exposure to mother nature. wind, unseen flying objects, no matter how small, larger objects that go unnoticed as a result of wearing the glass's, just look at your windshield of your car., what i am saying is the PPE is more important than people think, but the proper PPE is also important. colors really only add to cool factor, we get all fashion and shapes for free at work, stick with clear or clear sunglasses. go to Oakely's web site to see what effect colored lens's have on the view.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Good to see that what I suspected - a lot of people use glasses, and a it's also proven to be useful. Henry, that's crazy about that rebound hitting your lens!


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

just seen your post rob! haha







I have actually started wearing them!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Another good idea is always inspect your bands; prior to each shot, and as you approach full draw. It only takes a second, and I have prevented MANY possibile accidents by noticing either a fraid band or a loose attachment prior to a shot.

There is plenty of time to regroup, if you utilize it correctly.

LGD


----------

